# Black American cockapoo's



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi guys

Anyone else struggle to take decent pics of black cockapoo's? Any tips? Do I need to purchase a new camera? 

Love to see pics of your black pups. Particularly American cockapoo's 

Many thanks jac


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

outside usually produces the best results.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have 2 black american poos and it is VERY difficult to get photos! I try white backgrounds inside and the outside is the best.





















You will get the hang of it!!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

*So difficult*



jac said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone else struggle to take decent pics of black cockapoo's? Any tips? Do I need to purchase a new camera?
> 
> ...


I can hardly get any good pictures. But outside is definitely the best. I'm not the best with a camera in the first place, though. I have a good amount of pictures of Frankie on my website.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I have 2 black american poos and it is VERY difficult to get photos! I try white backgrounds inside and the outside is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can also use phone apps (used you picture Nanci) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna, what app did you use?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh Donna.. That's pretty cool!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Donna, what app did you use?


I use instagram and photogrid

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

